# General > General Knives & Blades >  Ontario "Survival Machete" SP8

## Sourdough

Any one own this tool, it is very ugly, but looks like a good worker.

http://www.ontarioknife.com/catalog/item/38

----------


## klickitat

If you get one, please let me know what you think of it. I too have been looking at those. I love Ontario products and this just looks like the cat's meow. Here in Western Washington, the brush can get quite thick and some times I grab a machete. 
This looks like a nice combo tool and the shorter length looks lighter and handier.

I am curious if that point works well for digging and how well that saw back works.

----------


## Sourdough

The reviews say the saw "Sucks", so I figure to just remove the saw.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> The reviews say the saw "Sucks", so I figure to just remove the saw.


I was going to comment on the appearance of the saw blade.  It doesn't look all that functional on the back of the 10" blade, it starts and stops rather abruptly and the teeth don't look right.  

I don't know how I feel about a 10" blade either to be honest.  I'm used to the 13" kukri machete from cold steel.  That is about as short a blade as I like.

SOG makes a machete/saw combination.  The SogFari, 13" blade.  

greenbeetle

----------


## klickitat

> The reviews say the saw "Sucks", so I figure to just remove the saw.


If the steel is good then the saw could be fixed. I sharpen tools for extra cash and with a thin cutoff wheel it might be possible to reshape the teeth and give them more of a Japanese style design, much like the good folding saws.

I have changed over several hand saws to the Japanese style using a feather file. Pain in the butt on hand saws with small teeth, but might be worth in for something like this.

----------


## klickitat

I just looked at the specs real close and seen that it was 1095 steel. No problem. that saw could be made to be a wood eating machine.

----------


## RangerXanatos

What I've seen posted says that the teeth are rounded off.  Other have just taken a metal file and worked them into points and say it works well.

----------


## Camp10

1095 steel, 1/4 inch thick and it is made in America by Ontario knife..sounds like a winner to me.  I think you should let us know how well it works for you, Sourdough!

----------


## Sourdough

The second review titled "Amazing Tool" is informative.

http://reviews.uscav.com/UserReview.aspx?productid=6685

----------


## klickitat

That review just made me check my bank account.

----------


## Sourdough

> That review just made me check my bank account.


It is $48.25 at:      http://www.buymilspec.com/okc-8335.html

I still want to know if the saw teeth are 1/4" wide......?

----------


## Sourdough

I am still thinking for me, that I would remove the teeth from the saw, for "Batoning".

----------


## Rick

Just remove a couple of inches from the end for batoning and fix the rest to use.

----------


## Winter

NO. Don't do it.

The grind is too shallow and it doesn't cut anything well.

When Ontario came out with the Spec + line I ordered them all cause i was a knife dealer.

Most in the line are best buy knives. That one sucks.

I strongly endorse the Spec 5 survival bowie though since mine saved my life.

----------


## Rick

If anyone wants one I suggest you buy it at Mil Spec. I just checked wholesale on it and I don't know how they are turning a profit unless they got a special deal. That's a crazy low price.

----------


## Winter

Or old stock. I was bying them for $23 wholesale.

----------


## Rick

You won't now.

----------


## Sourdough

> The grind is too shallow and it doesn't cut anything well.
> 
> Most in the line are best buy knives. That one sucks.


Winter, Could it work for 2" diamiter Alder Brush........? I find most Machetes are too thin & springy, and cause a lot of vibration.

----------


## Sourdough

This is roughly what I had in mind:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mC2e...eature=related

----------


## crashdive123

Sourdough - have you looked at the Woodsman's Pal?  http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_851pvt6nvj_e

----------


## tipacanoe

My best friend had one, it looked pretty good, but he traded it for a $12 machete that his son had.  He only carried it when he was hunting, but he hated it all the time. It didn't hold an edge, and he's as close to a mountain man as we have in these parts of Maine, and every thing he has is very sharp.

----------


## chiye tanka

You need to be careful with Ontario Knives. Let's just say, there's a reason RAT (ESEE) Knives ended their contract with them.

----------


## Winter

> You need to be careful with Ontario Knives. Let's just say, there's a reason RAT (ESEE) Knives ended their contract with them.


 Bah, I have bet my life on Ontario and won.

----------


## canid

> Winter, Could it work for 2" diamiter Alder Brush........? I find most Machetes are too thin & springy, and cause a lot of vibration.


at .25" thickness you could probably radius the spine and manage to hack down 2" alder.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Bah, I have bet my life on Ontario and won.


I'm not saying they don't make good knives, just that there tolerences aren't always the same on their product.

----------

